# Any Working S.A females in Dubai out there?



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there - are there any women out there from South Africa that are working in Dubai? Please contact me, I need help. I'm stressing about what to wear in Dubai - as you know it is middle of winter here and i throw my clothing out seasonally so i only have winter clothing on me now and i will be landing in Dubai in August and starting work the very next day. Can't purchase clothes here as we still have winter clothes in stock. Will i be able to get by on clothing that is not 100% cotton and mainly a mixture of polyesters etc. for just the first week. Also will i be able to buy an entire new wardrobe over there for AED 10,000.00? how long is one generally in the sun for befor entering a place of business where i understand the air conditioning is on very cold? Sound like i need to dress in summer & winter clothing there, summer for outside, winter for inside!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Chantal, thanks for posting this question. I'm in a similar situation so looking forward to seeing everyone's nswers!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Chantal,
All the best for your move! I'm from Cape Town and moved here 8 months ago - this is my first summer...!
I also had a clothing crisis when I came because my boyfriend couldn't tell me what to bring so I hope I can help you.
Don't worry too much about winter clothing - even if it's cold inside you won't freeze and it's actually just the right temp. But if you get cold easy, just keep a pashmina in your bag (which is what the girls at my workplace do) for when you're a bit chilly. But you can buy that here easy!
You will definately be able to buy a new wardrobe on 10K - it just depends where you shop though. I don't know where you're starting work or what kind of clothing you normally wear (designer or not) but you should be fine. And you should be fine for the first week. Shops are open until very late so you could even buy a few essentials you're first day.
Normally you're won't be in the sun too long, just walking from your car into the building which can be too long sometimes but hey you get used to it.
Again, I dont know where you'll be working and what dresscode you'll have but if you can find a few skirts (like knee lenth pencil) it helps a lot for the heat.
Hope this helps, if you have more questions, ask away..!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Wherever you are working you should dress fairly conservatively. No strappy tops, no short skirts. No matter what you read, see and hear, this is still an Islamic country and the authorities are currently having a crack down on in appropriate behaviour. People are now starting to be refused access to malls for dressing as if they are on a beach.

I frequently find that aircon is set too low, so you will want a few light cardigans and wraps for the summer. Winter can be chilly in the evenings, so you should bring some of your lighter winter clothing with you too.


-


----------

